# it was in a e-mail today



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Juno Ranch Webb Co. Hunter Mike Sanchez I don't know any Info has anyone heard anything ?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

crazy!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably Junco Ranch and that looks like Roy Hindes with the dog.....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Holy Moly! Muy Grande !


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Brete said:


> Probably Junco Ranch and that looks like Roy Hindes with the dog.....


Just what I was thinking.

Mr. Sanchez has been chasing the big ones for quite a while. I believe I ran into some of the guys he had hunted with a few years ago. Of course, my memory is not so good.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a season lease posted for the Junco Ranch earlier this year. 3400 acre division, 3 bucks, one over 160" ... children welcome ... 14K for a membership. 4 guns only.

If only ...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea, Mr Sanchez has been on the cover of TTH in the past..The ranch manager is a friend of mine and I just called him to get the details....got his voice mail..he should call me back in a little bit...Walker


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

7x7..........WOW


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Don't know the story, but those are the best deer trackers in the state. That is Roy and his son with dogs from the famous "Jethro" blood line. 

Heck of a buck!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*194 6/8*

As pointed out it was a 14 point main frame but it had 20 scoreable points..He told me that at the end of the right main beam between the G6 and end of the antler it had a 4 5/8 mass measurement.. As you could imagine they have been watching the buck for years and thought it would score over 200'' this year.. They have also killed a 189 7/8 and a typical 8 that was in the mid 150's as well as several other bucks in the 170's.. If you have the cash and the knowledge of whitetails needed to get on, the Junco is about as good as it gets...Walker

BTW.. the buck only went 200yrds so the dog wasn't really needed but called out b/c no chances were gonna be taken..


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

G6!!!!!!!!!THATS AWESOME


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That is an old buck..... Got an age?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like he had a few restless minutes or possibly hour if he had to call in Roy. Money well spent .


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*if you just spent ?????? call roy*



metal man said:


> Looks like he had a few restless minutes or possibly hour if he had to call in Roy. Money well spent .


roy is well worth the $$$ , if you just spent about 20 grand on a deer, great deer !!! do the nunlys still own the junco ?


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought the Junco was one on Briscoe's ranchs but now sure either way..

Mike


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*briscoe is an *** , that doesnt now #$%& about deer*

briscoe is way to cheap to buy the junco , and if he did he would turn it in to a buffelgrass field so his cows would last the next drought , i have hunted chips stuff and he has no heart for deer only red cowes ???


o_brother said:


> I thought the Junco was one on Briscoe's ranchs but now sure either way..
> 
> Mike


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Whatever Dude.......


pilar said:


> briscoe is way to cheap to buy the junco , and if he did he would turn it in to a buffelgrass field so his cows would last the next drought , i have hunted chips stuff and he has no heart for deer only red cowes ???


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Chip (I feel like that should be Mr. Briscoe but that may be confusing) likes his deer. Best not shoot one in the house pasture.

I would agree that the ranches are managed primarily for the cattle, at least the pastures I hunted. But I have no problems with his managing his family land as he likes.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*that is a great buck*



Rack Ranch said:


> Whatever Dude.......


 red nunly could grow some great deer , but briscoe is a cow man ! he has some of the best land in the world but is a cow rancher , and could give a whoot about deer !!! but still expects you to pay top $$$$ for cow land , at least the junco still wants good deer and not plowed up land with no brush and just grass


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*not to hijack , as this is a great buck a junco buck*



pilar said:


> red nunly could grow some great deer , but briscoe is a cow man ! he has some of the best land in the world but is a cow rancher , and could give a whoot about deer !!! but still expects you to pay top $$$$ for cow land , at least the junco still wants good deer and not plowed up land with no brush and just grass


 i hunted chips land and got a big zero from him


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

I was on the Junco last season with a friend and they run cows on that ranch, just rotate them from pasture to pasture.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*take a poll*



yazoomike said:


> I was on the Junco last season with a friend and they run cows on that ranch, just rotate them from pasture to pasture.


who would hunt the junco or a briscoe at the same money , please start a poll , my vote Junco / nunley just go to the top of the post and the proff is in the great buck from the nunly :cheers:


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

dang thats a monsta.

just curious, anyone know what that apparatus is on the ground in front of the deer?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter said:


> dang thats a monsta.
> 
> just curious, anyone know what that apparatus is on the ground in front of the deer?


Not sure. Mr. Hindes used to have radio collars on the dogs and a tracking antenna. Maybe he still does.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I took into consideration that the Briscoes own more land in the State of Texas than anyone. And yes, they still raise cattle and they still let the oil field drill wells and yes they still run banks. They are the largest land owners in Texas that still run cattle as a business and not just for a tax break. You also have to remember they don't use "high fences" to keep there deer in either.... I think they do a hell of a job balancing cattle, hunting and the oilfield..... STILL ONE HELL OF A BUCK NO MATTER WHO OWNS THE LAND...

Mike


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Not sure. Mr. Hindes used to have radio collars on the dogs and a tracking antenna. Maybe he still does.


I received the same email this morning and there are pictures w/the dogs wearing collars and the radio equipment is shwon as well...


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cutter said:


> dang thats a monsta.
> 
> just curious, anyone know what that apparatus is on the ground in front of the deer?


That looks like a Quick-Track tracking system mounted on the new Quick-Shot antenna... I use the same system on my hog dogs.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

All I got to say ain,t no deer worth a ton of money to pay to kill. Thats just me. If people have more money than common since I am proud of them. Go spend it. These places that raise deer put steriods and growth hormones in them and package them just like a heard of cattle. Walk out there and shot than one my man, we have been watching him for a long time and this is where he is ever day at this time. O-where is your money first lets take care of business first. Itis business now and no longer hunting or sport.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

*No clue.*



great white fisherman said:


> All I got to say ain,t no deer worth a ton of money to pay to kill. Thats just me. If people have more money than common since I am proud of them. Go spend it. These places that raise deer put steriods and growth hormones in them and package them just like a heard of cattle. Walk out there and shot than one my man, we have been watching him for a long time and this is where he is ever day at this time. O-where is your money first lets take care of business first. Itis business now and no longer hunting or sport.


That is not how the Junco operates at all. The Junco may feed protein like many properties in S. Texas do however they aren't scientific breeders. Hunting a large acreage high fence place like the Junco requires the same kind of skills to kill big deer. I promise you will not turn down every sendero and see a 190. One thing you may see down every sendero is 130 and 140 class 3 1/2 year old deer. In the hill country that may be something but down in that part of the country it is mediocre at best.


----------

